# Veteran Iowa State Trooper killed during routine traffic stop



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

No riots. I bet our Senile in Chief didn't mention it or call his grieving family. Another officer down. Another sad day in this country. Is it anywhere in the news except my state? 
Veteran Iowa State trooper shot and killed in line of duty by barricaded man, officials say Unfortunately the pondscum that shot him is still alive.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Megamom134 said:


> No riots. I bet our Senile in Chief didn't mention it or call his grieving family. Another officer down. Another sad day in this country. Is it anywhere in the news except my state?
> Veteran Iowa State trooper shot and killed in line of duty by barricaded man, officials say Unfortunately the pondscum that shot him is still alive.


Colors please! That will explain the lack of interest.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chasing a man (after he assaults a LEO) to his house where he has barricaded himself in isn't exactly a 'routine' traffic stop.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Well, it was another case of not following the officers commands at the original traffic stop and then it escalated as those type of things tend to do and this officer paid for this scums decision with his life.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

We also had a nurse and a correctional officer killed this month. By a bottom feeding pond scum who probably won't get the big chair like he deserves. You wonder why police get a little nervous when people refuse to do what they are told and reach under their seats etc. This should be taught in schools. How to get shot by the police during a routine traffic stop…


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Appears he made it a habit of not playing by the rules.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The officer was a very senior man in the ISP, he was an E-7 with 27 years in service. It’s a shame that he died.
The crook can look forward to a life of Hell, in a place that he will never get out of. And then he will go to the real Hell for eternity, because men like him just don’t have any sense or reasoning. That’s my guess anyway.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> The officer was a very senior man in the ISP, he was an E-7 with 27 years in service. It’s a shame that he died.
> The crook can look forward to a life of Hell, in a place that he will never get out of. And then he will go to the real Hell for eternity, because men like him just don’t have any sense or reasoning. That’s my guess anyway.


When I was a correctional officer, we were allowed access to inmates' records. I never looked at any records because I was concerned that I'd learn that one of the inmates had a record that would cause me to treat him in less than a partial manner.
I'll bet the correctional officers will know who he is, even before he arrives. I'll also bet he's going to wish he had led a different life.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep definitely a weak spot on the cop who made the initial contact. Too sad. Stuff happens. I was discussing the issue of more cops getting killed and while rummaging through the insurance actuarial tables. Little did I realize at slot 12 us poor old school crossing guards is much more dangerous than being a cop. Who woulda thunk it? I demand hazardous duty pay...also 15 bucks an hour.








Top 25 most dangerous jobs in the United States


Roofers, power lineman, construction jobs are among the most dangerous jobs in the United States based on data from the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics Census of Fatal Occupational Injuries and studied by AdvisorSmith.




www.ishn.com


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

As Col. Jeff Cooper wrote, bad people doing bad things, yes, they were some ones brother,sister, cousin ,aunt, uncle, what have you, but it is the "good riddance factor". They made their place and and got what they deserved.

This, he was good boy who never did nuffin bad has got to stop.!!!


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Probably worth posting this... more ppl need to follow this advice, especially the first few points.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Trihonda said:


> Probably worth posting this... more ppl need to follow this advice, especially the first few points.


It’s age restricted and can only be shown on YouTube. I’m either to old or to young so you’ll have to tell me what’s in it in age restricted terminology.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

It's a language issue with the YouTube algorithm.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's a language issue with the YouTube algorithm.


Lol I watched it ( Chris Rock)


----------

